# Best/cheapest goat fencing



## kdogg331

So we're thinking of possibly getting goats and I was just wondering what the best fencing would be? And also preferably cheapest but will still contain them. I don't want to spend a crazy amount.

Also, how much space does each goat need? We were thinking 2-4 dairy breed wethers. And could I make a main area to lock them in and make it a little smaller but take them around to different grazing areas?


----------



## Latestarter

The problem is... Cheap isn't the best, and the best isn't cheap. The fencing is going to be your main line of defense against predators and goat escape. Both happen much more than we want or like.  Goats like to climb on fencing and rub/scratch their coats on fencing. As a result, welded wire is the worst thing to buy as they will break the welds and the fence will fail rather quickly. Of course welded wire is the cheapest fencing. You can stretch it's useful life some by adding hot wire to keep the goats off it by putting one hot strand at their knee height and then another at the top to keep them from climbing and keep predators from trying to climb in.  The best fencing is the no climb horse fencing, but that's also the most expensive. You can go somewhere in between with woven field fencing but if you'll have baby goats at any time, they can get in/out between the squares. I am using 48" height sheep & goat fencing and it cost me ~$269.00 for a 330' roll, that weighs 289 pounds. I believe they sell smaller/shorter length rolls as well. Which leads to space.

I recommend you make their dry lot area bigger than you think you need right now, as you don't want to have to be expanding it down the road when you decide you want a doe or two and milk and kids, etc. For 4 goats, I would think a pen area that is 25' x 25' would be about minimum. With that small a space you won't have much room for a shelter, their water, feed, minerals, hay, and toys to keep them from being bored. Obviously the bigger the better.  Good luck and pictures will be required!


----------



## CntryBoy777

First off, I will say it is not my preferred fencing, but yes I have and am using 2"x4"x5' welded wire fencing in my goat area. There are a couple of things that you can do to help the wire to last a bit longer for ya. Also, the predator list in your area can and should play a significant role in your decision. If you do use welded wire, be extra sure that you run it so the horizontal wires are on the animal side of it, be sure not to overstretch it, and think about making plans to either use hotwire to back them off of it, or use boards to take pressure off the fence itself. It has been my experience, that more area is much better than a get-by small one. The smaller it is the harder they will try to "Escape". We started out with the same idea as you about walking ours around...well, it is going on 2yrs now, and I will tell you....it certainly gets old. The only time ya can "Escape the Duty" is when it is raining at the time of their routine walk....every single day. Animals are routine oriented and they don't much like it when it changes. I am in the process of expanding their area so, it will just be letting them out in the morning and putting them up in the evening. As far as the boards that I mentioned, here is a pic that will help to explain it...
 ...we do not have a real high predator situation in this area we live in. If we did, I wouldn't use this wire....but would replace it with better, stronger fence....or add hotwire. As far as cost is concerned, if ya have access to free pallets, ya could build one on the real cheap, but it would require a lot of physical work on your part. However, I can't stress this point strong enough....have it Built, before ya get them. Your fence is not only containment, but Protection too. Also, the size of the goat matters too, some standard sized dairy goats can and do get pretty good sized. Ours are maybe 100 lbs, know the risks ya are risking and accept the consequences when the decision is made.


----------



## greybeard

Good fencing is pretty expensive, but so is the house you live in, and the car you drive, and college, and the outbuildings on your property. On all of those, you look at them not as a one time expense and use, but as an expense for use spread out over years.
That $269 330' roll Latestarter mentioned will last a long time - possibly 20 years. $13.45 per roll/year for security and peace of mind is not a bad investment at all.


----------



## kdogg331

Thanks for all the help and information everybody! Definitely a lot to think about! 

We do have access to pallets but I wasn't sure if that would be secure enough or look good? Hah

Maybe I could make the shelter out of it though?

Speaking of which, how big should the shelter be? Like is there a square feet per goat guideline like there is with chickens or not really? Also my dad seems to think they're pretty easy and just need like a 3 sided shelter? Is that true? I personally am somewhat nervous and wouldn't sleep without locking them in at night. At least when they're little babies. Maybe as adults that might work.

As for predators, we have tons of chicken predators but not many goat predators I don't think? Unless they would attempt to take babies? We have skunks, raccoons, hawks, foxes, coyotes and probably more. My biggest concern would be the coyotes. Is that correct? But we don't have that many that I know of and we do have tons of rabbits, turkeys, and deer to eat. Speaking of which, would putting up a goat pen affect the wildlife? It's kind of near a wildlife oathway. I love the wildlife.  we do have other areas we could put them though


----------



## Southern by choice

The welded wire - the wire will pop off and if you have goats with horns that fence will be shredded in no time. Just rubbing on it causes wear and welds to pop off.

The 4 X 4 goat fencing is adequate (woven wire)


----------



## kdogg331

What about the other field fencing that's the same height and length, etc. but cheaper? Would that work or are the holes too big? And what about cattle panels? Would those work?

Oh and also the area I'm thinking of putting them in is wooded so it would have to work well or be easy to put in around trees


----------



## kdogg331

Oh and I am planning on getting them disbudded and wethered


----------



## kdogg331

Also what if I provide something for them so scratch on?


----------



## Latestarter

The number one predator of goats is dogs... yours, the neighbors, strays. Dogs cause more goat damage/deaths than just about anything else. Next would probably be coyotes. Again, fencing is probably the single most important issue and I and most others here will advise you NOT to scrimp. It just isn't worth it in the long run. Cattle panels will work but price per foot is substantially higher than the cost of good woven wire fencing.

Yes you can use pallets for fencing, yes you can use pallets to build a shelter. A 3 sided shelter is fine as long as the goats can get out of the rain/wind/snow/sun. They are deathly allergic to falling water under most circumstances. If I recall, you are located in PA and you have winter. Having a completely close-able shelter might prove beneficial but that's your decision.

You can build a "shelf" inside for them to climb up on to get off the (wet) ground if you wish. You probably know that goats LOVE to climb. If you didn't know that, you will find out quite quickly after they arrive. They will scratch on whatever they deem feels the best and cures the itch.


----------



## Alaskan

So far the only thing I have gotten to contain my goats...is a pallet fence..and WOW IS IT UGLY. 

But it works for my big girls  (not the bouncy half dwarf).

The smaller the enclosure the more the goats will work on busting and getting out of the fence. 

The more space and toys, the less likely they are to bust out.  And they are STRONG as well as smart.

Latestarter  is right..dogs are your biggest enemy,  and they can easily get through a pallet fence.  Coyotes can sometimes be worse,  because they can be clever and bold.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> The number one predator of goats is dogs... yours, the neighbors, strays.


People are often prone to say and think "Oh MY dog would never do that! He/she knows better."

Bull hockey. Let a feral dog or 2 appear and run the stock and cute little fluffy will join right in. Instinctively.


----------



## kdogg331

Latestarter said:


> The number one predator of goats is dogs... yours, the neighbors, strays. Dogs cause more goat damage/deaths than just about anything else. Next would probably be coyotes. Again, fencing is probably the single most important issue and I and most others here will advise you NOT to scrimp. It just isn't worth it in the long run. Cattle panels will work but price per foot is substantially higher than the cost of good woven wire fencing.
> 
> Yes you can use pallets for fencing, yes you can use pallets to build a shelter. A 3 sided shelter is fine as long as the goats can get out of the rain/wind/snow/sun. They are deathly allergic to falling water under most circumstances. If I recall, you are located in PA and you have winter. Having a completely close-able shelter might prove beneficial but that's your decision.
> 
> You can build a "shelf" inside for them to climb up on to get off the (wet) ground if you wish. You probably know that goats LOVE to climb. If you didn't know that, you will find out quite quickly after they arrive. They will scratch on whatever they deem feels the best and cures the itch.





Alaskan said:


> So far the only thing I have gotten to contain my goats...is a pallet fence..and WOW IS IT UGLY.
> 
> But it works for my big girls  (not the bouncy half dwarf).
> 
> The smaller the enclosure the more the goats will work on busting and getting out of the fence.
> 
> The more space and toys, the less likely they are to bust out.  And they are STRONG as well as smart.
> 
> Latestarter  is right..dogs are your biggest enemy,  and they can easily get through a pallet fence.  Coyotes can sometimes be worse,  because they can be clever and bold.



Thanks for all the info everyone, it's really helpful. And I think I'll try to save and just buy the good fence then. Or try to find it elsewhere. 

And Latestarter, we are in MA but close  we actually have family in PA hah. But yes we do have a winter, although this past winter it barely got cold and it's supposed to be a bad tick year this year. But yeah, I'm thinking I'll make the housing lockable because I just don't think I'd be able to sleep worried about the little baby goats. 

As for the dogs, I hadn't realized dogs could be such a big threat to goats. I knew about that for chickens but not for goats. Interesting. And unfortunate. 

But we actually don't really have to worry about dogs here. We are in a condo/townhome development with a real street/houses behind us, and we're set back on like 3 acres (only house they left) so it's really private but suburban enough that there aren't strays or anything. Most of the neighbors do have dogs but they're mostly all small house pet type dogs that go for a walk or two a day. There's a few more medium sized dogs too but all are on leashes, never had issues with free roaming dogs here.

The only issue we have is one of the neighbors in the back has a little doodle that has gotten loose and come into our yard a few times but he hasn't gotten loose in a while and that's really far from where I'm putting the goats.

As for my dog, he won't be allowed with them unsupervised. But I am going to introduce them as babies cause we didn't do that with the chicks and training is harder now.

But that said, I really think he will do better with the goats than with the chickens. 

The chickens he tends to more think of them as flapping squeaky toys because of the Lab but I think laying down and relaxing with goats is much more his style. 

He's half Great Pyrenees and his mom watched goats so I think it might be easier for him.

But of course I know that's not guaranteed, especially after 5 years as a house pet, and I'll still be careful. 

And of course being that he was raised as a house pet, I won't force him to stay outside with them overnight or suddenly guard goats. But he will be allowed to visit if he behaves


----------

